# After the riffle



## AndyMcD (8 Nov 2015)

My very first attempt at keeping a planted tank has been underway for about 18 months, so I feel this upgrade will be my first real, proper aquascape. 

So far, I've made a lot of errors and have struggled quite a bit, so I'd appreciate lots of constructive criticism. I've read far more than I've done, so I feel I've a massive amount to learn.

I'm also planning something that is a bit out of the ordinary, so I may end up with some unusual challenges.

My inspiration comes from, the Lake District:



 

Padley Gorge:
http://www.nickscape.co.uk/padley-gorge-photography-guide-photographs

Fairy Glen, Betwys Y Coed, Wales:
http://www.robrowe.net/m/media/310cbb06-a049-11e3-b72c-1f6a9384bd60-fairy-glen-river-conwy-wales

http://www.snowdoniaguide.com/fairy_glen.htm

I'm bringing forward from my previous tank a number of rheophilic fish, that prefer oxygenated fast flowing streams. I appreciate that a river manifold aquarium would be a better design for this type of fish (but not for the plants).

I'm going for increased surface agitation, as this will help ensure more O2, 24 hours a day. For now, I'm planning on adding liquid carbon, as you can't out gas a liquid. If this doesn't work I may add CO2 plus an airstone at night. I've got two external filters, with two (ugly) spray bars along the back wall, pointing to the front, hopefully providing quite a bit of flow.

My aim is a design that is more rugged and hill stream like. I'm trying to suggest that there is a riffle to the left (upstream) and the plants are finding shelter in a bend in the stream, becoming more habitable to the right (downstream). The driftwood has been bent into shape by the flow. A waterfall can be glimpsed under the driftwood. 

Once the plants grow in, I'm hoping this will create a clockwise spiral, beginning at the waterfall.



 

Close up of driftwood:


 

I'm using the rocks to separate the soil from the sand and to create deeper planting areas in the back right and left (like ADA do). I appreciate this makes it look like a wall, but I hope to soften this with pebbles, plants and moss.



 



 



 



 

This is a close up of the waterfall, although the rocks will be less piled on top of each other in the centre.



 

Tank size: 80W x 45D x 40H Optiwhite 144L


 
Filters: Eheim and JBL external filters with 700 L/h turnover each
Light: Arcadia Classica OTL LED 800mm
Nutrients: Liquid carbon
Hardscape: TGM Blue Stone plus Manzanita driftwood
Substrate: ADA Aquasoil Amazonia (standard 9L and Powder x 3L) and JBL Volcano Mineral x 4L
Fiji Sand Coarse x 10L plus small river pebbles

Fish & shrimp (from previous tank):
Danio Choprae (Glowlight Danio) x 9
Gastromyzon Scitilus (hillstream loach) x 1
Gastromyzon Stellatus (hillstream loach) x 1
Caridina multidentata x 1


 

Plants:
I'm mostly going for plants in Tropica's Easy range, although there are some Medium plants too.



 

Foreground (right hand side):
Crypt. Parva
Eleocharis Acicularis Mini (1-2-Grow)
Eleocharis Parvula
Marsilea Crenata (1-2-Grow)
Micranthemum Monte Carlo (1-2-Grow)

Midground:
Anubias Petite
Bacopa Compact
Crypt. Brown
Crypt. Costata
Crypt. Petchii
Crypt. Wendtii Green
Crypt. Willisii
Microsorum Pteporus Narrow

Background:
Crypt. Balansae Crispatula
Linderna Rotundifolia
Rotala Rotundifolia

Moss:
Fontinalis Antipyretica (1-2-Grow)
Vesicularia Ferriei Weeping (1-2-Grow)

I'd appreciate people's opinions on whether this design seems reasonable and any would appreciate any advice you can give.


----------



## banthaman.jm (9 Nov 2015)

Great bit of planning for this tank and IMO bang on first time 
Jim


----------



## Lindy (9 Nov 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (9 Nov 2015)

Hi Andy, Great start looking good


----------



## JBronsveld (9 Nov 2015)

Love the drawings!
Very nice planning


----------



## AndyMcD (10 Nov 2015)

The Fiji sand coarse looked a bit chunky, so I'm going for Unipac's Samoa sand fine X 7.5kg instead.


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

That's really some good drawing skills. 
Some really professional planning done there mate. I wish i could do that, my scaping always comes in the heat of the moment. 
My attention deficit doesn't help due to my lack of focus and no matter how much i plan it will never look the same in the tank.  It's only when i am really building it that achieve the focus necessary to get something nice done.
The scape in the drawing looks amazing, now if you can translate that drawing into the tank it will look great.
Good luck


----------



## AndyMcD (10 Nov 2015)

I take procrastinating to a whole new level! I've being planning this far too long and just need to get on with it.

Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyMcD (10 Nov 2015)

Banthaman.jm, ldcgroomer, Greenfinger2 and JBronsveld - thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (10 Nov 2015)

Hi its not procrastinating. It thinking and good planing ahead of what you want to achieve


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

AndyMcD said:


> I take procrastinating to a whole new level! I've being planning this far too long and just need to get on with it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


I am the next level when it comes to procrastinating.
It's something that drives me crazy as i do it without even noticing, it's part of the whole ADHD thing. 
The tasks that require a lot of focus are left behind indefinitely.
Aquascaping is my place of zen, for me the hobby is more than a hobby.
It's something i use to relax and get my focus to endure the hardships of the daily life.
Still planning like yours is beyond me.


----------



## AndyMcD (10 Nov 2015)

AquamaniacUK said:


> Aquascaping is my place of zen, for me the hobby is more than a hobby.
> 
> It's something i use to relax and get my focus to endure the hardships of the daily life.
> Still planning like yours is beyond me.



I totally agree with you. 

I've found aquascaping to be a brilliant way of diverting my mind away from the stresses of daily life. 

This tank had been planned while sat in traffic jams, in boring meetings, when I can't get to sleep ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AquamaniacUK (10 Nov 2015)

AndyMcD said:


> I totally agree with you.
> 
> I've found aquascaping to be a brilliant way of diverting my mind away from the stresses of daily life.
> 
> ...



Feels like i am talking to myself.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Nov 2015)

I really like your drawings!

Just one thing I'd like to mention. Your biggest rock seems to have placed too close to the back glass. That would make maintenance of the glass harder and I guess make some obstacle to flow at the back. I'd move it forward for 2 inches or so.


----------



## AndyMcD (11 Nov 2015)

Thanks Alexander. I see your point. I'll look into this.


----------



## AndyMcD (14 Nov 2015)

Alexander, unfortunately I'm limited as to how far I can bring the big rock forward as the lines of rocks on the right and left link together and if I were to pull it forward they would all have to come forward and there isn't space at the front.

However, the shape of the rock may not appear as bad when viewed from the side. It's quite angled so I'm hoping I should be able to maintain most of the glass behind the rock.



 

I've now finalised the rock work and I've added the sand. I am aiming for something that looks more rugged.


----------



## BruceF (14 Nov 2015)

I like the lay out Andy. 

I would like to suggest you forgo the liquid carbon and put that money in a cookie.


----------



## AndyMcD (14 Nov 2015)

BruceF, just trying to get some photos in before BBA covers it all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyMcD (2 Dec 2015)

A phone pic update.

I added a bottom layer of JBL Volano Mineral and added a few TNC plugs:


----------



## AndyMcD (2 Dec 2015)

Sorry, hit Submit Reply. Update continued!

I then added the ADA Aquasoil Amazonia. To try to prevent the Aquasoil rolling forward, I added some TGM substrate supports.



 

I double checked that the driftwood would fit. This is being soaked in a separate container, as I figured I would disturb things less when I come to tying plants and moss to it, if it wasn't in its final position.

Also, I added a thin layer of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia Powder Type, to cover the normal type and to fill the bottom right hand corner.



 

I then sprayed / misted the Aquasoil with 3 litres of dechlorinated water, to soak it before filling the tank, to try and avoid it moving.

Using a BLUE colander, I then filled the aquarium (I tried to find a red one, but couldn't).



 

The filter and Aquasoil are now cycling for three weeks, doing large water changes once a week. 



 

I will be moving another external filter and inline heater from my old tank, with the fish once the plants are in and settled. The internal heater and filter will go.

I struggled to start the external filter for a day or two, which is why there is an internal filter in there too. The flows are at 90 degrees to each other. Once I got the filters working I didn't want to stop them. I think it's important to have lots of oxygen available and to keep the aquarium warm while the cycling process is underway. Lots of surface agitation means oxygen maximised.


----------



## AndyMcD (20 Dec 2015)

Plants received Friday evening. Plants in. 

Inexperience really beginning to show.

Very rough image. Internal filter and heater will be removed when fish move in. Glass inlets on order. May replace with two green spray bars, for now.

I'm going to move the Anubias around, try and move them into shadow, to the left and right of the bottom arch.

I'd love to trim the Rotala and Lindernia, but feel I shouldn't for a couple of weeks. Aiming for a curve from rock down to right hand side.




 

Very much appreciate people's opinions about liquid carbon. Currently double dosing. Now think I must go CO2.

Final plant list:

Foreground / Right hand side
Eleocharis Acicularis Mini (1-2 Grow) X 2
Marsilea Crenata (1-2 Grow) X 1
Glossostigma X 1

Mid ground / Between small driftwood
Ranunculus Inundatus X 2
Lileopsis Mauritania X 2

Background
Rotala Green X 2 (right side - left)
Lindernia Rotundifolia X 2 (right side - middle)
Bacopa Carolinea X 1 (right side - right)

Cryptocoryne Crispatula X 1 (far left) with some Lileopsis Mauritania

On driftwood
Vesicularia Dubyana Christmas moss (1-2 Grow) X 1
Vesicularia Ferriei 'Weeping' moss X 1
Microsorum Pteporus Narrow X 1
Anubias Petite


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Jan 2016)

Two weeks in and inexperience really starting to show! Would very much appreciate people's thoughts:
- carpet plants melting
- diatom outbreak
- hair algae outbreak
- snail invasion

However, the Lindernia, Ranunculus and Rotala (green) is beginning to grow. Rotala getting underwater narrow leaves. Crypt Balansae, Bacopa and Lileopsis are hanging in.

I'm dosing 5ml of Easycarbo (recommended dosing 3 to 6ml) and about 1.2ml of TNC (recommended dosage 2ml - using an old Tropica fertiliser bottle) per day.

I have set the photoperiod to 5 hours (45 mins ramp up and 45 mins ramp down). I did ask a question about the correct setting on a separate thread (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/arcadia-80-otl-led-power-setting.39237/). I've reduced the power down from level 10 to 8 today (8/24 = 33%).

I'm changing about 40 litres every three to four days. For the first time, gravel vacuumed the tank and performed a trim of dying leaves.

I've added four Otinculus and one Amano shrimp. Local MA has more shrimp arriving this coming weekend. Not adding any additional feed at the moment. Target rich algae environment at the moment.

Having added livestock, this limits where I can go in terms of how much more liquid carbon I can add. Seriously think I need to invest in CO2 and ditch the liquid carbon. I'm guessing I need to reduce light, but glosso needs light.

Latest shot (sorry - work in progress). Please ignore internal filter and heater which will go once I move second external filter and inline heater (with fish) from previous tank. 



 

I'm aiming for the following


 

To achieve this, I'm hoping the Rotala and Lindernia will grow so I can trim into a curve (somewhere below the red line). Trying to add more smaller stones to make the 'waterfall' more of a focal point.

How soon after planting should I trim the Rotala and Lindernia? How short should I cut? I think the answer is to cut low on the first cut to make them bush out from the base.


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2016)

Wow, so thats the secret huh? Plan a scape, then flip it completely upside down  Am referring to one of the tank shots that have gone belly up. Your flow pattern is interesting, right side is back to front and left side is front to back? Why so? 

Really wished I could draw as well as you. I usually do my hardscape in the moment, get frustrated and just throw stuff in


----------



## AndyMcD (11 Jan 2016)

flygja said:


> Your flow pattern is interesting, right side is back to front and left side is front to back? Why so?



I realise this is not recommended!!!

The internal filter and heater are temporary. My old tank has an external Eheim filter and Hydor inline heater. Once the new tank is more settled I'll move them across (with fish) and get rid of the internal equipment. 

At the moment the flow is hitting the opposite wall and flowing along the bottom where the plants are most dense. 

It just happens to be going in opposite directions on the left and right!!!

I'm really struggling with a green algae (Rhizoclonium) outbreak, which I think is due to insufficient CO2 (using liquid carbon), excessive light, melting plants and insufficient water changes. I've detailed this in a separate thread (http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/new-tank-green-algae-outbreak.39412/).

I don't think it is due to the flow!



flygja said:


> Really wished I could draw as well as you. I usually do my hardscape in the moment, get frustrated and just throw stuff in



Due to my lack of experience, I spent a loooooong time reading and planning this scape.

It's wonderful to see what experienced and confident aquascapers achieve.

Hopefully this scape and particularly beating this algae outbreak will give me more confidence for next time!


----------



## AndyMcD (28 Jan 2016)

Quick update. Apologies again for phone photos with lots of equipment in the tank. Still very much work in progress.



 

Have turned the corner with the green hair algae outbreak (Rhizoclonium). Elodea and Pistia Stratiotes are helping to stabilise the tank.

Have bought a CO2 regulator from CO2 Art. Hoping to sort CO2 cylinder this weekend. Once CO2 set up, will remove internal filter and heater. Light is too low for plants to grow well. Will increase light intensity / photoperiod once CO2 in.

I've added:
- Hygrophila Pinnatifida (either side of the stream)
- Bacopa Compact (back right to replace too tall Bacopa Carolina)

The Lindernia Rotundifolia is melting. Suspect not liking Easycarbo or ADA Aquasoil is too rich (Tropica says grows on sandy banks).

I'm going to replace with Rotala Rotundifolia. I'm hoping this will: break up the green; be relatively easy; respond well to trimming; small leaves of similar scale.

Also, I've bought some:
- ADA Congo Sand small (to add detail)
- Fissidens Fontanus (it was on sale)


----------



## Nelson (28 Jan 2016)

Missed this one .Excellent scape Andy.


----------



## AndyMcD (28 Jan 2016)

Nelson, thank you very much. 

Your scape with TGM blue stone has inspired the ADA Congo Sand purchase! It looked great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (29 Jan 2016)

Good to see this back on track Andy.


----------



## AndyMcD (9 Jun 2016)

A quick update now it's looking more grown in. Hope you like it.

Still struggling with some hair algae and a bit of BBA.

Can't quite get the hand of trimming the Rotala. I'm going to start just trimming the longer shoots, more often. Previously, I've been waiting until it's too long, then trimming back too hard, which probably hasn't helped with the algae.

However, I'm learning lots for my next attempt.





I should mention, this is taken at night when I have an air stone running while the lights are normally off.


----------



## AndyMcD (30 Jul 2016)

Quick update.

Full tank shot:




Right hand side:




Left hand side:




Angled full tank shot:


----------



## Nelson (30 Jul 2016)

Loving that .


----------



## Sarpijk (30 Jul 2016)

Nice tank! Any tips on pinatifida?


----------



## AndyMcD (30 Jul 2016)

Not an expert, so this may go horribly wrong for you. Perhaps try on a small part of the plant near the back.

I noticed a big difference with Pinatifida when I pinched out (I cut it) the main growing stem. It has then thrown out lots of side shoots, which I've then trimmed again, to try and encourage it to create more side shoots.

My light, CO2 and fertilisation are at medium levels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (30 Jul 2016)

Very natural and nice looking scape! 

I really like the path under the woods and the right side of the tank. 

The left side looks a bit overgrown with these big leaves, maybe a little trim?


----------



## AndyMcD (30 Jul 2016)

Hi CooKieS, 

I agree. The Cryptocoryne Crispatula have grown far too long. In hindsight, a smaller leafed plant, like Rotala would have been much better.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (30 Jul 2016)

Looks great Andy.


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Jul 2016)

Absolutely...looking fantastic.


----------



## AndyMcD (21 Aug 2016)

CooKieS said:


> The left side looks a bit overgrown with these big leaves, maybe a little trim?



This is probably very unwise, but since previous posts, I have decided to have a bit of a re-scape. This is very much a work in progress as I'm doing a bit each weekend.

So far I have:

- Got rid of the Rotala Green and Micranthemum Monte Carlo
- I've planted stems of Rotala Rotundifolia and Bacopa Compact across the back
- I've moved the Micranthemum Umbrosum to the centre, to be in the middle ground
- I've bought some Staurogyne Repens (right hand front) and Crypt Petchii Brown (in front of Micranthemum U)
- The Hygrophila Pinafitada is wrapping itself all around the large rock and I'll trim it to keep it there
- Also, I found some Crypt Parva, which has grown very leggy, as it was hidden beneath Bacopa

Next jobs:

- I am going to take the moss off the main driftwood and re-tie the best bits. It's grown too thick.
- I bought some Anubias Nana Mini which are currently floating around the tank, as I prepared it today then ran out of time

I'd like to remove the Crypt Balansae, but I suspect it would cause too much mess. I have pulled the longest leaves off.


----------



## AnhBui (22 Aug 2016)

AndyMcD said:


>



Love it but ouch my neck hurt


----------



## Daveslaney (22 Aug 2016)

Looking great.You have really bought your vision to life.
All the planning has really payed off.


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Aug 2016)

Daveslaney, AnhBui, Nelson and CooKieS - thank you


----------



## AndyMcD (22 Aug 2016)

Daveslaney said:


> Looking great.You have really bought your vision to life.
> All the planning has really payed off.



I really enjoyed the planning stage as I found it a great way to relax. 

However, I think we've all found that aquascapes really are living, breathing things. They have a habit of doing the things you don't expect or hope they won't do!


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Oct 2016)

I took the Crypt Balansae out of the back left and I've replaced it with Pogostemon Erectus. 

I've pulled the moss off the driftwood as it had grown too thick and was dying underneath and breaking away. I've bought some Tropica 1-2 Grow Xmas Moss. 

With all the messing about I've been doing, predictably, I've had an algae outbreak - BBA, BGA and hair algae. I'm trying to put a bit more effort into the maintenance until the plants mature and settle. This seems to be working.


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2016)

AndyMcD said:


> With all the messing about I've been doing, predictably, I've had an algae outbreak


what's your water change/maintenance etc after rescapes?

Looking at your C balansae    ... I think I better go rip mine out now


----------



## AndyMcD (3 Oct 2016)

Probably not as often or as big a volume as others would recommend.

I guess I've been changing 60 to 70% each week. 

However, I've been trying to keep on top of the hair algae in between.

Each water change, I'm trying to attack it in different ways.

Today, I did a water change but also:

- Paid particular attention to algae on the glass, behind the plants.

- Lifted out the big piece of driftwood and cleaned areas I wouldn't normally get to.

- I bought some toothbrush size, wire brushes and had a go at the algae on the rocks.

- Cleaned the filters and spray bars.

I don't think I'll eliminate it all, but I'm trying to remove it quicker than it's growing.

I'm hoping that over time, the plants will be able to compete better and the algae will reduce.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (3 Oct 2016)

Sounds fine  

When doing some major plant uprooting/rescape, I have the filer off & syphon running so as to capture/remove much of the released _clouds_ of gunk (some visible, some not so visible)
Then top up tank & turn filter back on etc, before beginning on the next step ... if you've removed fish etc, obviously you can follow a modified protocol.
(this is actually my preference - then I can take as long as I like, change as much water etc - note fish are in a suitable holding bin while all this goes on)

Depending on how much crud has (possibly) entered the filter, I clean this immediately & again a week on
Also try to do daily water changes for a few days or alternate day etc

(I seldom have algae outbreaks after rescapes ... though sometimes I'm doing a rescape because I've been "absent" & it's pretty chaotic with some decent amounts of algae  )


----------



## AndyMcD (4 Oct 2016)

Alto, your approach sounds much better than mine.

Rather than doing one big re-scape, I have tried to do a bit at a time, at the same time as a major water change.

Your steps to protect the filter sound very wise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2016)

I started doing it this way as I hate any haze in the water 
I'd plan to do just one area of the tank but realize I hated the whole scape 
Once, years back, I lost almost all the fish 18 - 24 hours after a rescape, even though nothing ever seemed out of wack during/after removing _run amok valisneria_ 

Now anytime I mess about in the tank, I start with frequent water changes - to make sure that tank & tap water are in sync - add Prime as I'm working - stop & perform water change anytime I think I've done more than a little messing (this means refilling the tank, letting filter run for 20 - 30 min ... or 60  & then getting back to it)

Yep, I'm  S....L....O....W....
it's a project best down _Home Alone_ & with available beverages of choice


----------

